# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Myers Briggs type test

## Natalia_sups

Ξερει κανενας τον τυπο του; Το γνωριζω πως η εγκυροτητα του απο ψυχολογικη σκοπια ειναι αμφιλεγομενη με την εννοια πως ειναι αφελες να κατηγοριοποιηθουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι σε εναν απο 16 τυπους προσωπικοτητας και η ανθρωπινη ταυτοτητα και συμπεριφορα ειναι εν μερει ευμεταβλητα κλπ...
Αλλα εχει και μια σχετικη εγκυροτητα καθαρα απο αποψη εφαρμογης, πολλοι αισθανονται οτι τους κολλαει δηλαδη το αποτελεσμα και χρησιμοποιειται/εχει χρησιμοποιηθει υποτιθεται και σε εργασιακα περιβαλλοντα στο εξωτερικο. 
Πεφτει δηλαδη αρκετα μεσα στη πραξη. 
Εγω ειμαι INFP (μια φορα αρκετο καιρο πριν ειχα βγει INFJ, το ιδιο με εναν παραγοντα διαφορα δλδ)...και δεν μπορω να πω οτι διαφωνω με το αποτελεσμα. 
Αμα καποιος τα γνωριζει θα χαρω να το κουβεντιασουμε...

----------


## pink floyd

Πρωτη φορα το διαβασα απο σενα!εκανα κ το τεστ,εβγαλα το ιδιο με το δικο σου!σιγουρα μου ταιριαζει παρα πολυ!

----------


## Miliva21

Πω....ναταλια μιλαμε ....αυτο το τεστ το ανακαλυψα και με προβληματισε αυτη τη χρονια...πηγα σε σεμιναρια ψυχολογιας ..το βρηκα απο το ιντερνετ κ το εκανα το τεστ.....ειμαι και εγω INFP σαν εσενα ...πιστευω οτι ειναι εγκυρο γτ μελεταει τη προσωπικοτητα σου σε τεσσερις αξονες ...εξωστρεφεια/εσωστρεφεια (E/I) Ρεαλισμος/διαισθηση ( S/N) Λογικη/ Συναισθημα ( T/F) οργανωση/ αναβλυτικοτητα ( J/P) ειναι τεσσερις βασικες λειτουριες ....
Αν εισαι εσωστρεφης η εξωστρεφης ...πώς φιλτραρεις τα γεγονοτα που συμβαινουν και με τι κριτηριο ενεργεις και πως ενεργεις ....
Εγω ταυτιστηκα...απλως δν σημαινει πως επδ εγω και εσυ ειμαστε πχ INFP ....ειμαστε απολυτα ιδιες...καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος .....αλλα χαρισματα αλλα ελαττωματα....απλα ισως βρουμε πολλα κοινα στο τροπο π σκεφτομαστε και ενεργουμε 

Εμεις οι infp ειμαστε ευαισθητοι δημιουργικοι ιδεαλιστες φιλοδοξοι πιστοι ...ειμαστε οι ντροπαλοι κ ευαισθητοι χαχχα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ισχυουν αυτα που λες μιλιβα, ετσι ειναι :) 
Εντωμεταξυ τρια ατομα INFP ειμαστε στο φορουμ...παροτρυνω να το κανουν και αλλα μελη το τεστ, υποψιαζομαι πως θα βρεθουν αρκετα μελη με τον ιδιο τυπο προσωπικοτητας εδω μεσα. 
Λιγο η εσωστρεφεια λιγο ο ιδεαλισμος μας δημιουργουν προβληματακια...σε πολλες περιγραφες γραφει οτι ειμαστε ευκολα παρεξηγισμιμος τυπος η "παραξενουληδες" λολ...και στεκει αμα δεις την αναλυση, τα χαρακτηριστικα και το καλοσκεφτεις.
Καντε το και αλλα μελη να δουμε, ποσοι ειστε INFP? 
Εικαζω πως θα βρεθουν αρκετοι INFP και ισως ISFP...

----------


## serios

Εμένα με έβγαλε INFJ
http://www.humanmetrics.com/personality/infj

Tο δικο σας με λιγα λογια τι είναι;;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Συριε το 1% του πλυθυσμου ειναι INFJ...και ξερεις ποιοι λεγεται οτι ηταν INFJ? Ο γκαντι, ο μαρτιν λουθερ κινγκ, τετοιοι :P 
Γαμωτο το ηξερα οτι θα εχει αρκετους σε αυτο το φασμα εδω :P
Τι να ειναι ρε συριε, απλα λεει οτι ειμαστε γαματοι :P
Πλακα κανω φυσικα...λιγο πολυ ο τυπος μου με μιλιβα και πινκ φλοιντ ιδιος με τον δικο σου ειναι: εσωστρεφεια, ευαισθησια, δημιουργικοτητα, ιδανικα και προσωπικες αξιες, φιλοσοφικες αναζητησεις, ενδιαφερον για τους ανθρωπους, το καλο-κακο, το δικαιο, ενσυναισθηση, συναισθηματικη οξυδερκεια κλπ... Πολυ μπακαλικα η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι ο δικος σου τυπος μπορει να τα κανει πραξη αυτα που σκεφτεται και να φερει την αλλαγη που επιθυμει, ειναι πιο μεθοδικος και αναλυτικος στη πραξη ο INFJ τυπος...πολυ ξεχωριστος :) 
Ο δικος μας ο INFP ειναι το ιδιο απλα χανομαστε στη κοσμαρα μας...προσωπικα για εμενα τουλαχιστον ισχυει, για τα αλλα μελη δεν ξερω :)
Χαιρετισματα απο το συννεφακι μου :P

----------


## elisabet

Κι εγω θελω να το κανω, ζηλεψα!!!
αλλα άλλη μερα, σημερα θα με βγαλει μανιακη :)

----------


## Macgyver

ENFJ μουβγαλε .............

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ENFJ μουβγαλε .............


Εσυ κλασσικα αναποδος σε ολα μακ χαχαχα, μα E? ENFJ? 
Εισαι εξωστρεφης δηλαδη :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ελισαβετ οποτε εχεις ορεξη :)

----------


## elis

εμενα με εβγαλε abs ebd tcs και αντισπιν πρεπει να παω στο μαστορα

----------


## Macgyver

> Εσυ κλασσικα αναποδος σε ολα μακ χαχαχα, μα E? ENFJ? 
> Εισαι εξωστρεφης δηλαδη :)


Eξωστρεφης ειμαι , τωρα για τα αλλα δεν ξερω τι εννοεις , παντως αυτο εβγαλε το τεστακι .....

----------


## Miliva21

> Eξωστρεφης ειμαι , τωρα για τα αλλα δεν ξερω τι εννοεις , παντως αυτο εβγαλε το τεστακι .....


https://www.16personalities.com/el/τύποι-προσωπικότητας

Συμφωνα με το τεστ αυτο του γιουνγκ υπαρχουν τεσσερις κατηγοριες....
Οι κοκκινοι που τους γραφει σαν αναλυτες 
( με λιγα λογια ειναι η δυναμικη ομαδα η αποφασιστικη...)
Οι πρασινοι....που λεγονται διπλωματες και ανηκουν οι ENFP,ENFJ και INFP,INFJ
( η πρασινη κατηγορια και καλα οι ευαισθητοι και διαισθητικοι...)
Οι μπλε ...που ειναι οι φρουροι ( ρεαλιστες και του προγραμματος ...μεθοδικοι)
Οι κιτρινοι...που ειναι οι εξερευνητες ( οι κουλ τυποι) καθε γραμμα απο τα 4 συμβολιζει κατι

Πχ το ENFJ ανηκει στους διπλωματες
Το E ειναι η εξωστρεφεια 
Το N ειναι η διαισθηση και οτι σ αρεσει να κανεις σκεψεις γενικα για το μελλον ...σκεψεις που μπορει να μην εφαρμοζονται παντα...λιγο dreamer φαση
Το F ειναι το συναισθημα ...παιρνεις αποφασεις με βαση τα συναισθηματα σου και των αλλων ...
Το J ειναι οτι σου αρεσει το προγραμμα....δεν θες να κανονιζεις τελευταια στιγμη ν κανεις κατι...θες να εχεις προγραμματισμενα ραντεβου κ δν σ αρεσει και καλα να σ χαλανε το προγραμμα σου

Το N και το F ειναι οι δυο βασικες λειτουργιες..και ειναι αμεταβλητες..δν αλλαζουν οσο κ αν προσπαθησει κανεις(πως αντιλαμβανομαστε τα ερεθισματα και με βαση ποιο παραγοντα πραττεις πχ λογικη ή συναισθημα)

Το τελευταιο γραμμα ειναι το πιο ευκολο να αλλαξει αν θελει καποιος δλδ απο P μπορει να αποκτησει το J αν αρχισει να προγραμματιζει πραγματα και να μην ειναι τοσο αυθορμητος ενω αντιστροφα το P σημαινει ελευθερια προγραμματος....προτιμηση ανοιχτων επιλογων....(λιγο τεμπελια φαση) xD

Τωρα δν ξερω αν απο I (εσωστρεφης) μπορεις να γινεις E (εξωστρεφης) ή το αντιστροφο.....

Εμενα το τεστ με εβγαλε 60% εσωστρεφη και 40% εξωστρεφη παραλιγο ambivert δλδ
(Ambivert= 50 % εσωστρεφης 50% εξωστρεφης) 

Δλδ εγω και η ναταλια που βγηκαμε INFP ( και ναταλια μη την υποτιμας τη κατηγορια μας γτ εχουμε οφελη που οι αλλοι δν εχουν...οπως καθε τυπος εξαλλου) σε συγκριση με σενα που εισαι ENFJ σημαινει οτι εμεις ειμαστε εσωστρεφεις ( γεμιζουμε τις μπαταριες μας αφιερωνοντας χρονο στον εαυτο μας) και ειμαστε και πιο τεμπελες δεν παμε βασει προγραμματος....

Αυτααα...γενικως επδ χαλαρωνω πλ με αυτα και μ αρεσουν εχω προσεξει οτι οσα εχω κανει πεφτουν μεσα οντως....ομως καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος....εξαρταται απο τα βιωματα ...τα κινητρα του...τις επιθυμιες και τη θεληση που εχει για να καταφερει πραγματα .....αλιμονο αν λεγαμε οτι υπαρχουν μονο 16 τυποι ανθρωπων

----------


## Macgyver

> https://www.16personalities.com/el/τύποι-προσωπικότητας
> 
> Πχ το ENFJ ανηκει στους διπλωματες
> 
> 
> Τωρα δν ξερω αν απο I (εσωστρεφης) μπορεις να γινεις E (εξωστρεφης) ή το αντιστροφο.....
> 
> Δλδ εγω και η ναταλια που βγηκαμε INFP ( και ναταλια μη την υποτιμας τη κατηγορια μας γτ εχουμε οφελη που οι αλλοι δν εχουν...οπως καθε τυπος εξαλλου) σε συγκριση με σενα που εισαι ENFJ σημαινει οτι εμεις ειμαστε εσωστρεφεις ( γεμιζουμε τις μπαταριες μας αφιερωνοντας χρονο στον εαυτο μας) και ειμαστε και πιο τεμπελες δεν παμε βασει προγραμματος....
> ν


Διπλωματης ειμαι , οντως , χρησιμοποιω πολυ την διαισθηση , αφιερωνω πολυ χρονο στον εαυτο μου , τεμπελης ειμαι , και δεν παω βασει πραγραμματος , εκτος αν μιλαμε για επαγγελματικα ........μαλλον δεν ταβγαλε σωστα το τεστακι ......

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ( και ναταλια μη την υποτιμας τη κατηγορια μας γτ εχουμε οφελη που οι αλλοι δν εχουν...οπως καθε τυπος εξαλλου)


Δεν τον υποτιμαω, το γνωριζω οτι εχει προτερηματα. 
Το θεμα ειναι πως υποτιθεται ο INFP ειναι απο τους πιο ευκολα παρεξηγησιμους τυπους, εγω τουλαχιστον το εχω βιωσει/το βιωνω αυτο. Εσυ; 
Επισης με ενοχλει οντως το P κομματι...μια περιοδο παλιοτερα ειχα βγει J αλλα εκτοτε οσες φορες το εκανα ξανα P με εβγαζε. Και το βλεπω και στη πργαματικοτητα μου αυτο το P, εχω και εξεταστικη τωρα, θα με καψει -__-
Χαχαχα

Για το dreamer που λες και αυτο με ενοχλει, με κραταει πισω σε πολλα. Να αντι να διαβαζω καθομαι και γραφω στο φορουμ τι καλα που θα ηταν αν δεν ημουν dreamer :P

----------


## elisabet

INFP-T μου βγαλε εμενα...
το σπασα το κοντερ :Ρ

παω να δω τι σημαινει τωρα...να δω την διαγνωση μου :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

> INFP-T μου βγαλε εμενα...
> το σπασα το κοντερ :Ρ
> 
> παω να δω τι σημαινει τωρα...να δω την διαγνωση μου :)


Ελισαβετ καλα το υποψιαζομουν, δικια μας εισαι και συ, INFP, τριδυμεεεεες! χαχαχαχα
Το - t ειναι ενας επιπλεον παραγοντας που εγω απλα δεν θυμαμαι το δικο μου αποτελεσμα. Μιλιβα θυμαμαι υπηρχε ενας εξτρα παραγοντας (αυτο το t) αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τι ειχα και τι ειναι, εσυ; 

Παντως δικιο ειχα...οι πιο πολλοι στο φορουμ η INFP η INFJ θα ειναι...και ο μακ που βγηκε ENFJ παλι εχει τον NF παραγοντα στη μεση. Οπως ειπε και η μιλιβα αυτοι οι μεσαιοι παραγοντες δεν ειναι μεταβλητοι, ειναι σταθερο κομματι του εαυτου μας. 

Οποτε επανερχομαι στη θεωρια που ειχα εξαρχης και το ειχα συζητησει και σε αλλο θεμα...βλεπω συνδεση μεταξυ καποιων στοιχειων της προσωπικοτητας μας και των προβληματων που εχουμε (ειμαστε γραμμενοι σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας ολοι γαρ, καποιον λογο εχουμε)...τουλαχιστον για εμενα την ιδια το πιστευω αυτο, οτι καποια κομματια της προσωπικότητας μου θα με κανουν παντα ευαλωτη σε καποια θεματα. 
Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση οι NF παραγοντες δηλαδη, διαισθηση και ενσυναισθηση αντι για hard science λογικη, προσανατολισμος προς το μελλον με αποτελεσμα να μη ζεις στο παρον, συναισθηματα, ολα αυτα μας καθιστουν πιο ευαλωτους τελικα σε θεματα ψυχολογιας;
Τι πιστευετε για αυτο; Ειδικα εσυ μιλιβα που το εχεις ψαξει το θεμα με τους myers briggs τυπους (φυσικα απευθυνεται στο ολους η ερωτηση). 

Επισης αφου οι NF παραγοντες δεν ειναι μεταβλητοι πως λυνεις τα προβληματα που πηγάζουν απο εκεί;

----------


## Miliva21

Λοιπον....υπαρχει καθε τυπος με t ή a....δλδ πχ infp-a ή infp-t.....το a σημαινει οτι εισαι δυναμικος....τολμας τα ρισκα εχει ν κανει λιγο με την αυτοπεποιηση.....το t ειναι ανσφαλης επιφυλακτικος....

Σιγουρα ειμαστε η ευαισθητη ομαδα το NF ...ομωσ δν νομιζω οτι πρεπει ουτε οτι χρειαζεται να αλλαξουμε τυπο..κ δν γινεται εξαλλου....μπορουμε να βελτιωθουμε σε πολλα...να μενουμε προσγειωμενοι...να θετουμε στοχους να εχουμε χομπι και ασχολιες...και να προσπαθουμε να μη κλεινομαστε στον εαυτο μας ....μετα απο κει κ περα πιστευω οτι η ιδια η ζωη μας μαθαινει πως να θωρακιζουμε τον εαυτο μας και να τον προστατευουμε απο συναισθηματα πλ αρνητικα που μας επηρεαζουν αρκετα....και απο καταστασεις ψυχοφθορες....

Αυτο που λες για την εξεταστικη κ αντι να διαβαζεις γραφεις στ φορουμ και NF να μην ειναι καποιος πολλοι το κανουνε οποτε μη σε απασ χολει....αυτο που λες οτι μπορουμε να γινουμε παρεξηγισιμοι μπορει να συμβει κ με αλλους τυπους...πχ ο estj μπορει να κατηγορηθει ως αναισθητος και χειριστικος....

Δεν νμζ το οτι εχουμε κοινους τυπος μας καθιστα αυτοματα στη κατηγορια των ατομων με ψυχολογικα....καθε τυπος προσωπικοτητας πιστευω εχει την υγιη και την αρρωστη πλευρα.....αν εχεις ξεφυγει και εχεις υιοθετησει πολλα αρνητικα του τυπου σου που σε δυσκολευουν στη καθημερινοτητα εκει δημιουργειται προβλημα....αυτο σημαινει οτι και ενας intp ή isfp μπορει ν εχει ψυχολογικα ...εχω φιλη isfj η οποια εχει ΙΔΨ....πχ

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισαβετ καλα το υποψιαζομουν, δικια μας εισαι και συ, INFP, τριδυμεεεεες! χαχαχαχα
> Το - t ειναι ενας επιπλεον παραγοντας που εγω απλα δεν θυμαμαι το δικο μου αποτελεσμα. Μιλιβα θυμαμαι υπηρχε ενας εξτρα παραγοντας (αυτο το t) αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τι ειχα και τι ειναι, εσυ; 
> 
> Παντως δικιο ειχα...οι πιο πολλοι στο φορουμ η INFP η INFJ θα ειναι...και ο μακ που βγηκε ENFJ παλι εχει τον NF παραγοντα στη μεση. Οπως ειπε και η μιλιβα αυτοι οι μεσαιοι παραγοντες δεν ειναι μεταβλητοι, ειναι σταθερο κομματι του εαυτου μας. 
> 
> Οποτε επανερχομαι στη θεωρια που ειχα εξαρχης και το ειχα συζητησει και σε αλλο θεμα...βλεπω συνδεση μεταξυ καποιων στοιχειων της προσωπικοτητας μας και των προβληματων που εχουμε (ειμαστε γραμμενοι σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας ολοι γαρ, καποιον λογο εχουμε)...τουλαχιστον για εμενα την ιδια το πιστευω αυτο, οτι καποια κομματια της προσωπικότητας μου θα με κανουν παντα ευαλωτη σε καποια θεματα. 
> Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση οι NF παραγοντες δηλαδη, διαισθηση και ενσυναισθηση αντι για hard science λογικη, προσανατολισμος προς το μελλον με αποτελεσμα να μη ζεις στο παρον, συναισθηματα, ολα αυτα μας καθιστουν πιο ευαλωτους τελικα σε θεματα ψυχολογιας;
> Τι πιστευετε για αυτο; Ειδικα εσυ μιλιβα που το εχεις ψαξει το θεμα με τους myers briggs τυπους (φυσικα απευθυνεται στο ολους η ερωτηση). 
> 
> Επισης αφου οι NF παραγοντες δεν ειναι μεταβλητοι πως λυνεις τα προβληματα που πηγάζουν απο εκεί;


Πάντως στα περισσότερα που διάβασα όντως ταιριάζει πάνω κάτω .
Προσωπικά για το αμετάβλητο ή όχι των μεσαίων γραμμάτων, θεωρώ πως αρκετά χρόνια πίσω ήμουν πολύ περισσότερο της λογικής από ότι τώρα. Θυμάμαι πάντα να γίνεται πόλεμος μέσα μου συναίσθημα- λογική και εγώ να επιλέγω συνήθως το δεύτερο. Απλά δεν ένιωθα καλά με αυτό και με προσπάθεια άρχισα να το "πολεμάω" ώστε να μπορώ να είμαι πιο αληθινή ως προς τα συναισθήματα μου. Τώρα αυτό δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει οτι η πραγματική μου φύση ήταν τελικά το συναίσθημα κι απλά εγώ για διάφορους λόγους πήγαινα κόντρα σε αυτό διαλέγοντας την λογική...ίσως. Απλά δεν θεωρώ πως είναι και τόσο αμετάβλητο για αυτό το λέω..σε μένα άλλαξε. Τώρα πια μπορώ να πω οτι σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα την έχω εντελώς γραμμένη την λογική, δεν με αφορά καν, κ απλά κάνω αυτό που θέλω ακόμα κι αν εις γνώση μου είναι κάτι "παράλογο".

Τώρα για το άλλο που λες για την σύνδεση κάποιων στοιχείων της προσωπικότητας με την παρουσία μας εδώ θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές. παρόλα αυτά δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει απόλυτα "υγιές" άτομο οσον αφορά στα ψυχολογικά, δεν ξέρω καν τι σημαίνει υγεία ακριβώς. Θεωρώ πως όλοι ανεξαιρέτως έχουμε τα θέματα μας, τους προβληματισμούς μας, μεγαλύτερους ή μικρότερους. Η διαφορά για μένα είναι αλλού. Είναι αυτοί που τα ψάχνουν κι αυτοί που δεν τα ψάχνουν. Αυτό μόνο βλέπω ως διαφορά. Ας πούμε ξέρω άτομο απόλυτα ρεαλιστή και προγραμματιστή, καμιά σχέση με μένα. Εγώ μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω πάνω του διάφορα "θεματάκια". Εκείνον δεν τον έχω ακούσει να τον προβληματίζουν ποτέ εκτός κι αν του δημιουργούν κάποιο πρακτικό πρόβλημα που και πάλι θα αναζητήσει πρακτικές και γρήγορες λύσεις σαν μεθοδολογία. Ας πούμε για κάποιο τέτοιο θέμα επισκέφτηκε ψυχολόγο από τον οποίο ζήτησε ο ίδιος "μην αρχίσουμε τις βλακείες με τα παιδικά χρόνια, βιώματα κτλ. Εχω αυτό το θέμα, πεσμου πρακτικά τι να κάνω να το λύσω". 

Οπότε ναι, σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι εδώ θα είμαστε αυτού του τύπου που είσαι κ εσύ κι εγώ...οι άλλοι δεν θα μπουν εδώ γιατί δεν το ψάχνουν. Οχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Πάντως στα περισσότερα που διάβασα όντως ταιριάζει πάνω κάτω .
> Προσωπικά για το αμετάβλητο ή όχι των μεσαίων γραμμάτων, θεωρώ πως αρκετά χρόνια πίσω ήμουν πολύ περισσότερο της λογικής από ότι τώρα. Θυμάμαι πάντα να γίνεται πόλεμος μέσα μου συναίσθημα- λογική και εγώ να επιλέγω συνήθως το δεύτερο. Απλά δεν ένιωθα καλά με αυτό και με προσπάθεια άρχισα να το "πολεμάω" ώστε να μπορώ να είμαι πιο αληθινή ως προς τα συναισθήματα μου. Τώρα αυτό δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει οτι η πραγματική μου φύση ήταν τελικά το συναίσθημα κι απλά εγώ για διάφορους λόγους πήγαινα κόντρα σε αυτό διαλέγοντας την λογική...ίσως. Απλά δεν θεωρώ πως είναι και τόσο αμετάβλητο για αυτό το λέω..σε μένα άλλαξε. Τώρα πια μπορώ να πω οτι σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα την έχω εντελώς γραμμένη την λογική, δεν με αφορά καν, κ απλά κάνω αυτό που θέλω ακόμα κι αν εις γνώση μου είναι κάτι "παράλογο".
> 
> Τώρα για το άλλο που λες για την σύνδεση κάποιων στοιχείων της προσωπικότητας με την παρουσία μας εδώ θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές. παρόλα αυτά δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει απόλυτα "υγιές" άτομο οσον αφορά στα ψυχολογικά, δεν ξέρω καν τι σημαίνει υγεία ακριβώς. Θεωρώ πως όλοι ανεξαιρέτως έχουμε τα θέματα μας, τους προβληματισμούς μας, μεγαλύτερους ή μικρότερους. Η διαφορά για μένα είναι αλλού. Είναι αυτοί που τα ψάχνουν κι αυτοί που δεν τα ψάχνουν. Αυτό μόνο βλέπω ως διαφορά. Ας πούμε ξέρω άτομο απόλυτα ρεαλιστή και προγραμματιστή, καμιά σχέση με μένα. Εγώ μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω πάνω του διάφορα "θεματάκια". Εκείνον δεν τον έχω ακούσει να τον προβληματίζουν ποτέ εκτός κι αν του δημιουργούν κάποιο πρακτικό πρόβλημα που και πάλι θα αναζητήσει πρακτικές και γρήγορες λύσεις σαν μεθοδολογία. Ας πούμε για κάποιο τέτοιο θέμα επισκέφτηκε ψυχολόγο από τον οποίο ζήτησε ο ίδιος "μην αρχίσουμε τις βλακείες με τα παιδικά χρόνια, βιώματα κτλ. Εχω αυτό το θέμα, πεσμου πρακτικά τι να κάνω να το λύσω". 
> 
> Οπότε ναι, σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι εδώ θα είμαστε αυτού του τύπου που είσαι κ εσύ κι εγώ...οι άλλοι δεν θα μπουν εδώ γιατί δεν το ψάχνουν. Οχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο τουλάχιστον.


Μα ο F παραγοντας αυτο ειναι, το συναισθημα (feeling)...μαλλον πολεμουσαν μεσα σου λογικη και συναισθημα επειδη εισαι μεν απο τη φυση σου διαισθητικος και συναισθηματικος ανθρωπος αλλα και εξυπνος...ωστοσο η ροπη στο συναισθημα νομιζω παντα υπηρχε...για αυτο και νιωθεις καλυτερα τωρα που καταφερες να αποδεχεσαι τα συναισθηματα σου περισσοτερο...εχω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τον πολεμο που περιγραφεις, ισως το εχουν γενικα τα INFP ατομα...

Οσο για το αλλο που λες νομιζω εχεις δικιο εν μερει. Η διαφορα μας με τους τυπους της ψυχρης λογικης η της δρασης γενικοτερα ειναι ισως το οτι δεν τα ψαχνουν και δεν τα συνειδητοποιουν τα οποια προβληματα τους, ενω εμεις τα σκαλιζουμε.
Ωστοσο τεινω να διαφωνησω στο οτι ισως αυτο ακριβως ειναι που μου (μας πιθανον) τα κανει δυσκολοτερα, το σκαλισμα και η υπεραναλυση...ισως ειναι ματαιοδοξη ολη αυτη η αυτοσκοπηση, λεγεται αλλωστε πως μακαριοι οι πτωχοι το πνευματι. 
Πολλες φορες ευχομαι να μπορουσα απλα να βιωνω τα πραγματα οπως ειναι μεσα στη στιγμη και να μη με νοιαζει, να μη τα βιωνω τοσο συνειδητα ολα δηλαδη, ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα...

----------


## Miliva21

> Πάντως στα περισσότερα που διάβασα όντως ταιριάζει πάνω κάτω .
> Προσωπικά για το αμετάβλητο ή όχι των μεσαίων γραμμάτων, θεωρώ πως αρκετά χρόνια πίσω ήμουν πολύ περισσότερο της λογικής από ότι τώρα. Θυμάμαι πάντα να γίνεται πόλεμος μέσα μου συναίσθημα- λογική και εγώ να επιλέγω συνήθως το δεύτερο. Απλά δεν ένιωθα καλά με αυτό και με προσπάθεια άρχισα να το "πολεμάω" ώστε να μπορώ να είμαι πιο αληθινή ως προς τα συναισθήματα μου. Τώρα αυτό δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει οτι η πραγματική μου φύση ήταν τελικά το συναίσθημα κι απλά εγώ για διάφορους λόγους πήγαινα κόντρα σε αυτό διαλέγοντας την λογική...ίσως. Απλά δεν θεωρώ πως είναι και τόσο αμετάβλητο για αυτό το λέω..σε μένα άλλαξε. Τώρα πια μπορώ να πω οτι σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα την έχω εντελώς γραμμένη την λογική, δεν με αφορά καν, κ απλά κάνω αυτό που θέλω ακόμα κι αν εις γνώση μου είναι κάτι "παράλογο".
> 
> Τώρα για το άλλο που λες για την σύνδεση κάποιων στοιχείων της προσωπικότητας με την παρουσία μας εδώ θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές. παρόλα αυτά δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει απόλυτα "υγιές" άτομο οσον αφορά στα ψυχολογικά, δεν ξέρω καν τι σημαίνει υγεία ακριβώς. Θεωρώ πως όλοι ανεξαιρέτως έχουμε τα θέματα μας, τους προβληματισμούς μας, μεγαλύτερους ή μικρότερους. Η διαφορά για μένα είναι αλλού. Είναι αυτοί που τα ψάχνουν κι αυτοί που δεν τα ψάχνουν. Αυτό μόνο βλέπω ως διαφορά. Ας πούμε ξέρω άτομο απόλυτα ρεαλιστή και προγραμματιστή, καμιά σχέση με μένα. Εγώ μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω πάνω του διάφορα "θεματάκια". Εκείνον δεν τον έχω ακούσει να τον προβληματίζουν ποτέ εκτός κι αν του δημιουργούν κάποιο πρακτικό πρόβλημα που και πάλι θα αναζητήσει πρακτικές και γρήγορες λύσεις σαν μεθοδολογία. Ας πούμε για κάποιο τέτοιο θέμα επισκέφτηκε ψυχολόγο από τον οποίο ζήτησε ο ίδιος "μην αρχίσουμε τις βλακείες με τα παιδικά χρόνια, βιώματα κτλ. Εχω αυτό το θέμα, πεσμου πρακτικά τι να κάνω να το λύσω". 
> 
> Οπότε ναι, σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι εδώ θα είμαστε αυτού του τύπου που είσαι κ εσύ κι εγώ...οι άλλοι δεν θα μπουν εδώ γιατί δεν το ψάχνουν. Οχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο τουλάχιστον.


Συμφωνω σε πολλα απο αυτα που λες...οντως ειμαστε η κατηγορια που τα σκεφτομαστε και τα ψαχνουμε ολα πολυ...κ δν χρειαζεται...

Το οτι εχουμε F αντι για Τ δν σημαινει οτι δν ειμαστε λογικοι.....ισα ισα εγω προσωπικα νιωθω οτι εχω μια πολυ λογικη σκεψη σε πολλα θεματα....απλα το F ειναι το συναισθημα και το ενδιαφερον μας γ τους αλλους ανθρωπους....

Και πιστεψτε με επδ εχω δει βιντεακια πολλοι T θεωρουν τους F πιο γοητευτικη ομαδα ...πιο "ζεστη" με τους ανθρωπους ...XD βεβαια σε σχετικα φορουμ που εχω μπει πολλα μελη ψηφισαν και καλα ως πιο συναρπαστικους τους ENFP....
Τεσπα κουβεντα να γντ....

----------


## elisabet

> Μα ο F παραγοντας αυτο ειναι, το συναισθημα (feeling)...μαλλον πολεμουσαν μεσα σου λογικη και συναισθημα επειδη εισαι μεν απο τη φυση σου διαισθητικος και συναισθηματικος ανθρωπος αλλα και εξυπνος...ωστοσο η ροπη στο συναισθημα νομιζω παντα υπηρχε...για αυτο και νιωθεις καλυτερα τωρα που καταφερες να αποδεχεσαι τα συναισθηματα σου περισσοτερο...εχω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με τον πολεμο που περιγραφεις, ισως το εχουν γενικα τα INFP ατομα...
> 
> Οσο για το αλλο που λες νομιζω εχεις δικιο εν μερει. Η διαφορα μας με τους τυπους της ψυχρης λογικης η της δρασης γενικοτερα ειναι ισως το οτι δεν τα ψαχνουν και δεν τα συνειδητοποιουν τα οποια προβληματα τους, ενω εμεις τα σκαλιζουμε.
> Ωστοσο τεινω να διαφωνησω στο οτι ισως αυτο ακριβως ειναι που μου (μας πιθανον) τα κανει δυσκολοτερα, το σκαλισμα και η υπεραναλυση...ισως ειναι ματαιοδοξη ολη αυτη η αυτοσκοπηση, λεγεται αλλωστε πως μακαριοι οι πτωχοι το πνευματι. 
> Πολλες φορες ευχομαι να μπορουσα απλα να βιωνω τα πραγματα οπως ειναι μεσα στη στιγμη και να μη με νοιαζει, να μη τα βιωνω τοσο συνειδητα ολα δηλαδη, ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα...


Ναι αυτό είπα...ότι ισως η ροπή υπήρχε κι απλά εγώ πήγαινα κόντρα. Ανελέητος πόλεμος γινότανε!
Εγώ πάντως δεν τον κάνω πια αυτόν τον πόλεμο, έχω διαλέξει στρατόπεδο για τα καλά :Ρ Στα περισσότερα θέματα δε ούτε που μπαίνω στην διαδικασία του "διλήμματος" και σε πληροφορώ πως είναι άκρως απελευθερωτικό αυτό! Σα να ξαναγεννιέσαι.

Για το μακαριοι οι πτωχοι ...χμ...δεν ξερω αν συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Κοίτα, οτι μερικές φορές σκαλώνω σε ασήμαντα πράγματα , κι εκεί θα προτιμούσα να μην χαλάω τόση ενέργεια ναι, αλλά στα ουσιώδη όχι, δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Αυτός που δεν τα ψάχνει δεν θα καλυτερεύσει ποτέ, θα μείνει πάντα κολλημένος εκεί. Κι αν είναι για κάτι απλό, πχ τεμπελιάζω μερικές φορές και δεν πλένω τον νεροχύτη ναι αυτός που δεν ψάχνει και πολύ βγαίνει κερδισμένος τελικά. Αν είναι για κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό όμως όπως "σε όλες μου τις σχέσεις είμαι θύμα", τότε τι γίνεται; Αυτό είναι κάτι που θέλει ψάξιμο, θέλει να δεις γιατί το κάνεις για να μπορέσεις να το αλλάξεις. Εδώ έχουμε περισσότερες ελπίδες να βγούμε κερδισμένοι.

Η υπερανάλυση έχει να κάνει με την μη αποδοχή νομίζω. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό κάνω. Χαίρομαι που δίνω χρόνο και αναλύω τα πράγματα γύρω μου, θεωρώ πως με κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο αυτό και πως μέσα απο αυτή την διαδικασία με βλέπω πιο καθαρά αναλύοντας και τις δικές μου αντιδράσεις/συμπεριφορές αλλά όταν κολλάω κάπου και υπεραναλύω αυτό γίνεται επειδή δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ κάτι. Είναι μερικές φορές σα να μουλαρώνω λες και είμαι 5χρονο και λέω "όχι αυτό δεν το θέλω!" για πράγματα που δεν είναι στο χέρι μου και δεν θα με ρωτήσει και κανείς δηλαδή αν τα θέλω ή όχι γιατί απλά έτσι είναι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι αυτό είπα...ότι ισως η ροπή υπήρχε κι απλά εγώ πήγαινα κόντρα. Ανελέητος πόλεμος γινότανε!
> Εγώ πάντως δεν τον κάνω πια αυτόν τον πόλεμο, έχω διαλέξει στρατόπεδο για τα καλά :Ρ Στα περισσότερα θέματα δε ούτε που μπαίνω στην διαδικασία του "διλήμματος" και σε πληροφορώ πως είναι άκρως απελευθερωτικό αυτό! Σα να ξαναγεννιέσαι.
> 
> Για το μακαριοι οι πτωχοι ...χμ...δεν ξερω αν συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Κοίτα, οτι μερικές φορές σκαλώνω σε ασήμαντα πράγματα , κι εκεί θα προτιμούσα να μην χαλάω τόση ενέργεια ναι, αλλά στα ουσιώδη όχι, δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Αυτός που δεν τα ψάχνει δεν θα καλυτερεύσει ποτέ, θα μείνει πάντα κολλημένος εκεί. Κι αν είναι για κάτι απλό, πχ τεμπελιάζω μερικές φορές και δεν πλένω τον νεροχύτη ναι αυτός που δεν ψάχνει και πολύ βγαίνει κερδισμένος τελικά. Αν είναι για κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό όμως όπως "σε όλες μου τις σχέσεις είμαι θύμα", τότε τι γίνεται; Αυτό είναι κάτι που θέλει ψάξιμο, θέλει να δεις γιατί το κάνεις για να μπορέσεις να το αλλάξεις. Εδώ έχουμε περισσότερες ελπίδες να βγούμε κερδισμένοι.
> 
> Η υπερανάλυση έχει να κάνει με την μη αποδοχή νομίζω. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό κάνω. Χαίρομαι που δίνω χρόνο και αναλύω τα πράγματα γύρω μου, θεωρώ πως με κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο αυτό και πως μέσα απο αυτή την διαδικασία με βλέπω πιο καθαρά αναλύοντας και τις δικές μου αντιδράσεις/συμπεριφορές αλλά όταν κολλάω κάπου και υπεραναλύω αυτό γίνεται επειδή δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ κάτι. Είναι μερικές φορές σα να μουλαρώνω λες και είμαι 5χρονο και λέω "όχι αυτό δεν το θέλω!" για πράγματα που δεν είναι στο χέρι μου και δεν θα με ρωτήσει και κανείς δηλαδή αν τα θέλω ή όχι γιατί απλά έτσι είναι.


Δεν ξερω εγω με πιανω συχνα πιασμενη στη λουπα της υπεραναλυσης και με χαλαει αυτο ασχημα...εκει που αλλος δηλαδη ζει κατι εγω θα καθομαι και θα σκεφτομαι "χμμ πως πρεπει να το ζησω; Το ζω καλα; Τι σημαινει το οτι το ζω αυτο για εμενα; Τι σημαινει για το μελλον μου;" και εν τελει δεν το ζω στην ουσια, ξεγλυστρα μεσα απο τα δαχτυλα μου...φερνω ενα μπακαλικο παραδειγμα δλδ τωρα για να καταλαβεις πως μου κανει κακο... Αυτο με την υπεραναλυση που λες οτι εχει να κανει με την μη αποδοχη ισως ισχυει...αλλα και παλι πως ξερω οτι αποδεχομαι το σωστο πραγμα και απλα δεν παραδιδω τα οπλα;

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ξερω εγω με πιανω συχνα πιασμενη στη λουπα της υπεραναλυσης και με χαλαει αυτο ασχημα...εκει που αλλος δηλαδη ζει κατι εγω θα καθομαι και θα σκεφτομαι "χμμ πως πρεπει να το ζησω; Το ζω καλα; Τι σημαινει το οτι το ζω αυτο για εμενα; Τι σημαινει για το μελλον μου;" και εν τελει δεν το ζω στην ουσια, ξεγλυστρα μεσα απο τα δαχτυλα μου...φερνω ενα μπακαλικο παραδειγμα δλδ τωρα για να καταλαβεις πως μου κανει κακο... Αυτο με την υπεραναλυση που λες οτι εχει να κανει με την μη αποδοχη ισως ισχυει..*.αλλα και παλι πως ξερω οτι αποδεχομαι το σωστο πραγμα και απλα δεν παραδιδω τα οπλα;*


χαχαχα Α ρε Ναταλια, γελάω γιατί κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά! Πάντα υπάρχει μια ερώτηση που με κάνει να αμφισβητώ όλα τα προηγούμενα.
Κοίτα για την αποδοχή εννοώ βασικά του εαυτού σου. Οτι αποδέχομαι πως έτσι είμαι βρε παιδί μου, με τα στραβά μου και με τα καλά μου. Ας πούμε κάνω μια βλακεία, ίσως και χοντρή βλακεία. Οκ, αφού έτσι είμαι τι να κάνω όμως; Κάνω και βλακείες που και που , δεν τα κάνω όλα σωστά. Εγώ παρατηρώ οτι έχω βελτιωθεί σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Έχω πολυ δρόμο βέβαια ακόμα... και στην αποδοχή των άλλων υπήρξα πολύ πιο αυστηρή και απόλυτη και με αμέτρητα κουτάκια.

Η μεγάλη δυσκολία μου είναι στην αποδοχή όσον αφορά σε πράγματα που συμβαίνουν έξω από μένα. Οτι έτσι είναι ο κόσμος. Οτι αυτό έτσι γίνεται. Αυτά με τσαντίζουν ακόμα πολύ, δεν μπορώ να τα δεχτώ. Γιατι ακριβώς το σκέφτομαι κι απο την ανάποδη όπως λες. Οτι αν όλοι δεχτούμε με τόση ευκολία οτι έτσι συμβαίνει και παραιτηθούμε στην ουσία απο κάθε προσπάθεια να το αλλάξουμε, τότε πώς στο καλό θα αλλάξει κάποτε αυτός ο κόσμος; Έτσι φτάνω κάπως στη γνωστή ρήση πως οι τρελοί κι οι ονειροπόλοι αλλάζουν μόνο τον κόσμο, καμιά αλλαγή δεν θα έρθει ποτέ από συνετούς και φρόνιμους και μετρημένους. Το ότι αμφισβητούμε λοιπόν και ψάχνουμε και βάζουμε πάντα κι άλλη μια ερώτηση -παγίδα δεν μου φαίνεται κακό. Είναι αυτό που κινεί τον κόσμο και φέρνει τις αλλαγές. Είναι σαν το Καζαντζάκη που έλεγε "πολλά κεφάλια θα ανοίξουν χτυπώντας τα στα σίδερα, αλλά κάποτε θα σπάσουν και τα σίδερα" (ή κάπως έτσι)

Τώρα για να βρεις την χρυσή τομή ώστε να μην πέφτεις πολύ σε αυτή τη λούμπα σε σημείο να χάνεις το παρόν...όλοι την ψάχνουμε αυτή την χρυσή τομή.
Πάντως ακόμα και αυτό δεν το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου. Οι άλλοι λες περνάνε καλά την ζωή τους όσο εγώ σκέφτομαι αυτό και το άλλο και το άλλο. Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι οι άλλοι και δεν έχω και λόγο να γίνω οι άλλοι, ο σκοπός είναι να γίνω εγώ. Άρα με αυτή την λογική, αφου αυτό νιώθω πως πρέπει να κάνω (να αποστασιοποιηθω πχ για λίγο) ας το κάνω. Οι άλλοι μπορεί να βρίσκουν τον εαυτό τους παρέα με άλλους , εγώ μπορεί να τον βρίσκω μόνη μου. Το πότε περνάμε τα όρια και το παρακάνουμε νομίζω οτι το νιώθουμε όλοι λίγο πολύ για τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## elpida1983

Κι εγώ μόλις το έκανα και μ έβγαλε INFJ-T !! 
Και έχει δίκιο σε όσα γράφει.. πιστεύω είναι πολύ ακριβές :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Κι αλλη INF- καλως την χαχαχα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> χαχαχα Α ρε Ναταλια, γελάω γιατί κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά! Πάντα υπάρχει μια ερώτηση που με κάνει να αμφισβητώ όλα τα προηγούμενα.
> Κοίτα για την αποδοχή εννοώ βασικά του εαυτού σου. Οτι αποδέχομαι πως έτσι είμαι βρε παιδί μου, με τα στραβά μου και με τα καλά μου. Ας πούμε κάνω μια βλακεία, ίσως και χοντρή βλακεία. Οκ, αφού έτσι είμαι τι να κάνω όμως; Κάνω και βλακείες που και που , δεν τα κάνω όλα σωστά. Εγώ παρατηρώ οτι έχω βελτιωθεί σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Έχω πολυ δρόμο βέβαια ακόμα... και στην αποδοχή των άλλων υπήρξα πολύ πιο αυστηρή και απόλυτη και με αμέτρητα κουτάκια.
> 
> Η μεγάλη δυσκολία μου είναι στην αποδοχή όσον αφορά σε πράγματα που συμβαίνουν έξω από μένα. Οτι έτσι είναι ο κόσμος. Οτι αυτό έτσι γίνεται. Αυτά με τσαντίζουν ακόμα πολύ, δεν μπορώ να τα δεχτώ. Γιατι ακριβώς το σκέφτομαι κι απο την ανάποδη όπως λες. Οτι αν όλοι δεχτούμε με τόση ευκολία οτι έτσι συμβαίνει και παραιτηθούμε στην ουσία απο κάθε προσπάθεια να το αλλάξουμε, τότε πώς στο καλό θα αλλάξει κάποτε αυτός ο κόσμος; Έτσι φτάνω κάπως στη γνωστή ρήση πως οι τρελοί κι οι ονειροπόλοι αλλάζουν μόνο τον κόσμο, καμιά αλλαγή δεν θα έρθει ποτέ από συνετούς και φρόνιμους και μετρημένους. Το ότι αμφισβητούμε λοιπόν και ψάχνουμε και βάζουμε πάντα κι άλλη μια ερώτηση -παγίδα δεν μου φαίνεται κακό. Είναι αυτό που κινεί τον κόσμο και φέρνει τις αλλαγές. Είναι σαν το Καζαντζάκη που έλεγε "πολλά κεφάλια θα ανοίξουν χτυπώντας τα στα σίδερα, αλλά κάποτε θα σπάσουν και τα σίδερα" (ή κάπως έτσι)
> 
> Τώρα για να βρεις την χρυσή τομή ώστε να μην πέφτεις πολύ σε αυτή τη λούμπα σε σημείο να χάνεις το παρόν...όλοι την ψάχνουμε αυτή την χρυσή τομή.
> Πάντως ακόμα και αυτό δεν το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου. Οι άλλοι λες περνάνε καλά την ζωή τους όσο εγώ σκέφτομαι αυτό και το άλλο και το άλλο. Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι οι άλλοι και δεν έχω και λόγο να γίνω οι άλλοι, ο σκοπός είναι να γίνω εγώ. *Άρα με αυτή την λογική, αφου αυτό νιώθω πως πρέπει να κάνω (να αποστασιοποιηθω πχ για λίγο) ας το κάνω. Οι άλλοι μπορεί να βρίσκουν τον εαυτό τους παρέα με άλλους , εγώ μπορεί να τον βρίσκω μόνη μου. Το πότε περνάμε τα όρια και το παρακάνουμε νομίζω οτι το νιώθουμε όλοι λίγο πολύ για τον εαυτό μας*.


Μα δεν τον βρισκω μονη μου ουτε την βρισκω μονη μου, αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Αυτο ειναι και το προβλημα με τον παραγοντα I, την εσωστρεφεια. Εσωστρεφεια δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ευχαριστιεσαι την ανθρωπινη συναναστροφη εξισου με τους εξωστρεφεις η οτι δεν την αποζητας, σημαινει απλα οτι ειναι ενεργοβορο για εσενα, χρειαζεσαι χρονο μονος σου μετα για να "ξεκουραστεις" νοητικα και ψυχικα. Καποιος εξωστρεφης μπορει να ξεκουραζεται δλδ ενω ειναι με παρεα, καποιος εσωστρεφης ομως οχι τοσο μετα πρεπει να "ξεκουραστει" και απο τη συναναστροφη. Αυτο ειναι ολο κι ολο.
Επισης δεν αναφερομαι στην αποστασιοποιηση απο τους γυρω μου μονο...αναφερομαι γενικα στην αποστασιοποιηση απο τα γεγονοτα, απο το τωρα, το να εισαι παρων/παρουσα μεσα στη στιγμη. Αυτο σπανιοτατα μπορω να το κανω αν μπορω να το κανω καθολου...και λενε πως το να εισαι παρων στο παρον ειναι ενα απο τα σημαντικοτερα συστατικα της ευτυχιας, και το πιστευω αυτο. Για αυτο νιωθω οτι μου κανει κακο αυτη η "αποστασιοποιηση" οπως την λες μεσα απο την υπεραναλυση. Ειναι σαν να περναει η ζωη μπροστα απο τα ματια σου σα ταινια και σα να μη τη ζεις...που ειναι το καλο σε αυτο;

----------


## elisabet

> Μα δεν τον βρισκω μονη μου ουτε την βρισκω μονη μου, αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Αυτο ειναι και το προβλημα με τον παραγοντα I, την εσωστρεφεια. Εσωστρεφεια δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ευχαριστιεσαι την ανθρωπινη συναναστροφη εξισου με τους εξωστρεφεις η οτι δεν την αποζητας, σημαινει απλα οτι ειναι ενεργοβορο για εσενα, χρειαζεσαι χρονο μονος σου μετα για να "ξεκουραστεις" νοητικα και ψυχικα. Καποιος εξωστρεφης μπορει να ξεκουραζεται δλδ ενω ειναι με παρεα, καποιος εσωστρεφης ομως οχι τοσο μετα πρεπει να "ξεκουραστει" και απο τη συναναστροφη. Αυτο ειναι ολο κι ολο.
> Επισης δεν αναφερομαι στην αποστασιοποιηση απο τους γυρω μου μονο...αναφερομαι γενικα στην αποστασιοποιηση απο τα γεγονοτα, απο το τωρα, το να εισαι παρων/παρουσα μεσα στη στιγμη. Αυτο σπανιοτατα μπορω να το κανω αν μπορω να το κανω καθολου...και λενε πως το να εισαι παρων στο παρον ειναι ενα απο τα σημαντικοτερα συστατικα της ευτυχιας, και το πιστευω αυτο. Για αυτο νιωθω οτι μου κανει κακο αυτη η "αποστασιοποιηση" οπως την λες μεσα απο την υπεραναλυση. Ειναι σαν να περναει η ζωη μπροστα απο τα ματια σου σα ταινια και σα να μη τη ζεις...που ειναι το καλο σε αυτο;


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε νομίζω με άλλες λέξεις. Και μένα μ αρέσει η επαφή με άλλους ανθρώπους, μ' αρέσει το έξω γενικά, δεν είμαι του σπιτιού και της κλεισούρας. Αλλά πάντα χρειάζομαι χρόνο και για μένα. Για να ξεκουραστώ και να γεμίσω μπαταρίες όπως το λες. Πάντα υπάρχουν διαστήματα που έχω ανάγκη την αποστασιοποίηση και από πρόσωπα και από καταστάσεις και από όλα για να σκεφτώ μόνη μου και να τα βάλω σε σειρά στο κεφάλι μου. Γιατί είναι κακό αυτό;
Εντάξει έχει αρχίσει και με εκνευρίζει λίγο αυτό με το παρον και το τώρα που ακούω συνεχώς γύρω μου ως τον απόλυτο σκοπό. Για να είμαι στο παρόν και στο τώρα και να μπορώ να το ζω, πρέπει να μπορώ να το κάνω με το μυαλό μου καθαρό και ξεφορτωμένο από άλλα πράγματα που μπορεί να με απασχολούν. Αν δεν έχω λύσει στο κεφάλι μου δηλαδή κάτι που έγινε χθες, όχι δεν μπορώ να είμαι στο τώρα. Θέλω πρώτα να λύσω το χθεσινό. ΚΙ αν για να λύσω το χθεσινό χρειάζεται να αποστασιοποιηθώ από το τώρα, ναι θα το κάνω. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι απόλυτα στο τώρα και πάντα. Το μέτρο είναι το ζουμί.

Αν νιώθεις οτι ποτέ δεν είσαι στο τώρα πχ γιατί συνεχώς αναμασάς μέσα σου το παρελθόν εσύ το ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους για τον εαυτό σου γιατί ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται ο καθένας είναι σχετικός. Εσύ ξέρεις αν το παράκανες. Σκέψου λοιπόν...μήπως από πείσμα μένεις κολλημένη σε παλιά; Μήπως από εγωισμό που δεν έγινε το δικό σου; Μήπως για κάποια από αυτά πρέπει να αποφασίσεις μέσα σου και να δεχτείς ότι ίσως και να μην βρεις ποτέ ικανοποιητική απάντηση 100% και να κάνεις μια συμφωνία με τον εαυτό σου οτι θα μπορείς να το αφήνεις στην άκρη, έστω κι έτσι, μισολυμένο, για να ζεις το τώρα και να επιστρέφεις όποτε ξαναθες;

ΝΟμίζω πως ψιλιάζομαι το θέμα σου (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος) επειδή κ εγω το σκέφτομαι κάπως έτσι. Μάλλον είσαι σα και μένα και θες ένα ένα να τα τακτοποιείς προσεκτικά και να είσαι απολύτως σίγουρη πως είναι έτσι, πως τα έχεις εξετάσει από όλες τις πλευρές και δεν σου έχει ξεφύγει τίποτα. Κι αν δεν ολοκληρώσεις αυτή την διαδικασία δεν θες να πας παρακάτω. Θυμάμαι πιο παλιά που το είχα περιγράψει σε μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη ως κουτάκια σε ένα τεράστιο δωμάτιο γεμάτο απο τέτοια κουτάκια που πρέπει να τα ταχτοποιώ όλα και να βάζω τίτλους οριστικούς κι αμετάκλητους.

----------


## boo

εκανα το τεστ
βγηκα ADVOCATE (INFJ-T)
δεν καταλαβαινω ομως τα χαρακτηριστικα......ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Miliva21

> εκανα το τεστ
> βγηκα ADVOCATE (INFJ-T)
> δεν καταλαβαινω ομως τα χαρακτηριστικα......ξερει κανεις?


Και αλλος NF .....καλως ηρθες...
Ισχυει και σε σενα οτι ειπα στη δευτερη σελιδα στον μαγκαιβερ με τη μονη διαφορα οτι εσυ εισαι εσωστρεφης...διαβασε τα προηγουμενα σχολια το εχω αναλυσει

----------


## DL010117a

Πολύ ενδιαφέρων αυτό το τέστ, συγχαρητήρια ναταλία! Το έκανα και βγήκα INTJ-t. Τι είναι αυτό;

----------


## Miliva21

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρων αυτό το τέστ, συγχαρητήρια ναταλία! Το έκανα και βγήκα INTJ-t. Τι είναι αυτό;


https://www.16personalities.com/el/τ...ητας-intj

Απο τα λιγα που εχεις πει εδω στο φορουμ πιστευω οτι σου ταιριαζει......κοιτα ν δεις κ γω θα σ εκοβα για INFP κ σενα...αλλα οχι...

----------


## DL010117a

> https://www.16personalities.com/el/τ...ητας-intj
> 
> Απο τα λιγα που εχεις πει εδω στο φορουμ πιστευω οτι σου ταιριαζει......κοιτα ν δεις κ γω θα σ εκοβα για INFP κ σενα...αλλα οχι...


Ευχαριστώ Miliva, βασικά δεν περίμενα ότι υπήρχαν αυτές οι κατηγορίες και όσον αφορά για το αποτέλεσμα του test, είναι λίγο περίεργο, έχει πέσει 100% μέσα.

----------


## DL010117a

> https://www.16personalities.com/el/τ...ητας-intj
> 
> Απο τα λιγα που εχεις πει εδω στο φορουμ πιστευω οτι σου ταιριαζει......κοιτα ν δεις κ γω θα σ εκοβα για INFP κ σενα...αλλα οχι...


Ευχαριστώ Miliva, βασικά δεν περίμενα ότι υπήρχαν αυτές οι κατηγορίες και όσον αφορά για το αποτέλεσμα του test, είναι λίγο περίεργο, έχει πέσει 100% μέσα.

----------


## DL010117a

Xμ, κάτι πήγε λάθος με το μήνυμα...

----------


## blackbird

INFJ. Θα το ξανακάνω κάποια στιγμή γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως μου ταιριάζει περισσότερο το INFP

----------


## κρύσταλλο

Εμένα με έβγαλε ISTP-Τ

----------


## Delmem210118a

εγω ειμαι intj t και ειναι αρκετα ακριβες

----------


## savatage

Extravert(19%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(3%) Judging(6%)

Because you appear to have marginal or no (3%) preference of Thinking over Feeling, characteristics of more than one personality type may apply to you:
ENTJ and ENFJ. 
Πλακα εχουν οι περιγραφες, παιρνουν στοιχεια που μπορει να ειναι και αρνητικα και τα μετατρεπουν σε περιγραφη χαιδεμα αυτιων,θα τριζουν τα κοκαλακια του Γιουνγκ που δεν εφτιαξε αυτο το τεστακι. Ειχε ομως πλακα γιατι πετυχαινει πραγματα.

----------


## Adzik

Παιδιά ζήλεψα κ εγώ παω να το κάνω...μασ το είχανε κάνει στο γυμνάσιο θυμάμαι στο μάθημα της ψυχολογίας κ είμαι 33.. πολύ προχω λέμε χαχαχα

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Οι Προωθητές είναι έντονα ανεξάρτητοι και πολύ περισσότερο από την σταθερότητα και την ασφάλεια, λαχταρούν τη δημιουργικότητα και την ελευθερία.

Με έβγαλε ENFP - T
Me την Μεγκ Ράιαν,τον Ταραντίνο, κ την Καρι Μπράντλεϊ..
Αχαχαχα

Πάντως μέσα έπεσε σε όλα μπράβο!!!

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Κάρι μπράτσο βρε αυτό κορεκτορα..ποια Καρι Μπράντλεϊ..αχαχαχ

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

